# A Laptop capable of handling games like Crysis 3, BF3, specially WATCH DOGS Under 40k



## somi96 (Jul 17, 2013)

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
      Max 40k INR


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?


Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen
 
Mainstream

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Asus,HP,Lenovo
b. Dislike:Acer


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
   Gaming and Everyday tasks

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

 Anything

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
    I've Shortlisted on these two laptops but since flipkart has stopped shipping items above 10k to UP i'm really disappointed with that, I could have paid them by credit card but... ok leave it *HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com see that, my bad it has been discontinued...

Lenovo Essential G505s (59-380146) Laptop (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com (currently biased towards it)

I really want to play games on a pc now as my ps3 graphics now look a little disappointing to me when i see trailers of pc gameplay.

Is PS4 also a good option??


----------



## snap (Jul 17, 2013)

could you consider a desktop or is a laptop a must?


----------



## somi96 (Jul 17, 2013)

A laptop is necessary as i'll be going to a hostel or shifting somewhere else for higher studies in 1-2 years.


----------



## Flash (Jul 17, 2013)

somi96 said:


> I really want to play games on a pc now as my ps3 graphics now look a little disappointing to me when i see trailers of pc gameplay.


Why do you want a laptop then?
You could buy a better desktop with better GPU for 40k..

You can try microATX Gaming PC's.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 17, 2013)

Well you can get a kick ass pc coz laptop are not that much powerfull as when you compare it with a desktop.
Or else for getting good gfx you need to increase your budget.


----------



## somi96 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok i forgot one thing to say... i could manage at 30fps on watch dogs or some heavy games on med-high settings

ok if u can suggest a desktop also i'll try to convince my parents for that.Specs for the desktop plz??


----------



## $hadow (Jul 17, 2013)

For that you need to post it in this section
PC Components / Configurations


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2013)

The price range you have specified is for mainstream laptops , and they are not meant for serious gaming.They'll heat over time and wil not provide sufficient fire power.
If you can manage to carry around a desktop , that's the best option.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 17, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> The price range you have specified is for mainstream laptops , and they are not meant for serious gaming.They'll heat over time and wil not provide sufficient fire power.
> If you can manage to carry around a desktop , that's the best option.



But brother the games he mentioned I do not think that a 40k laptop can handle these even on the mid settings. Unless he is ready to give away all the pc gaming pleasure on those graphics. And if op wants to game on low settings he should stick to his ps3 for a while for gaming and wait for ps4 launch. According to me it is his best deal since he wants pc for mid to high settings playable and it is not possible on a 40k laptop.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 18, 2013)

Since you are a PS3 user i won't suggest you laptop for gaming in 40k, because you won't enjoy it, better take PC as it will provider you richer and breathtaking graphics which a laptop can't afford.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 18, 2013)

@op, the laptop you mentioned HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop has AMD Radeon HD 7670M, check performance benchmarks@below, to get a better picture

 AMD Radeon HD 7670M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

It aint really bad in case of games released 1-2 years back and NO! you can not expect crysis 3 to run at mid-high settings with a 30+ FPS, may be at lowest settings you will manage a 25+FPS. This card is not made for heavy gaming and let alone crysis 3...

Its still underrated though in many synthetic benchmarks, try following in youtube, games optimized for AMD has performed decently in med-high in last 1 year in this mobile card. But as i highlighted, one should/must not expect this card to handle upcoming or latest games like watch dogs or crysis 3..

even a GTX780M cant fully render comfortable FPS throughout the game at ultra settings.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 18, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> @op, the laptop you mentioned HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop has AMD Radeon HD 7670M, check performance benchmarks@below, to get a better picture
> 
> AMD Radeon HD 7670M - NotebookCheck.net Tech
> 
> ...


GTX 780m SLI. 

BTW , GTX780m GDDR5 with slight overclock & better drivers , alongwith a high end Core I-7 4xxxx CPu should break it close , though @1080p ultra.

But I am sure to afford something like that it' take fortune.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> BTW , GTX780m GDDR5 with slight overclock & better drivers , alongwith a high end Core I-7 4xxxx CPu should break it close , though @1080p ultra.



Coming soon for me


----------



## somi96 (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok  if everyone is urging me to get a decent desktop at this range i'll make my post on pc comps. Section


----------

